# net.lo and net.wlan0

## coolone

hi guys, I am confused about the "net.lo" , i have add to net.wlan0 to default, rc-update add net.wlan0 default.

I am wondering do I need to add net.lo to boot or not? what does net.lo do? Even I just added net.wlan0 without net.lo

my network is still working. if anyone could explain it , thanks a lot

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## krinn

 *coolone wrote:*   

> hi guys, I am confused about the "net.lo" , i have add to net.wlan0 to default, rc-update add net.wlan0 default.
> 
> I am wondering do I need to add net.lo to boot or not?

 

yes and no  :Very Happy: 

yes it should be there and it might already be there: rc-update show boot (to check if present in boot) and ifconfig lo (to check if running)

and no because i think gentoo will autoload it when any network will start even if someone remove it from boot

and no because i think stage3 comes with it already mark to be boot

 *Quote:*   

> no what does net.lo do?

 

net.lo start your loopback interface, you can say so, it's a critical part.

 *Quote:*   

>  Even I just added net.wlan0 without net.lo
> 
> my network is still working. if anyone could explain it

 

answered at first question.

 * wrote:*   

> thanks a lot

 

You're welcome

----------

